# First time motor home owner



## 100736 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am a recently new owner of a 1983 Winnebago Le Sharo left hand drive 2.1 Renault Diesel and I plan to drive through France, parts of Spain and then on to Portugal.

Ideally, I would like to embark on this trip in a couple of months or so.

The problem I have is that I desperately need someone knowledgeable with Winnebago's, to carry out some repair/overhauling and servicing work on the old girl.

I also need the external roof housing for a Coleman Mach series air conditioning unit (it works fine but the housing is missing and has a temporary fibre glass housing at present which is particularly unsightly)

I live in London but I'm prepared to travel if necessary.

I'd appreciate as much help as possible with these things.

Many Thanks 

Tonyt 2503


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Try either Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner or Linda at Stateside Tuning... they will be able to help you with advice and sourcing.

Oh and welcome to MHF!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MHF  

This site boasts everything you could possibly want in an information centre regarding motorhomes and many other subjects too.  

Good luck :wink:


----------

